# Cervical position - really really low and soft??



## josephine3

anyone any clues if this is a good sign or not? i am about 4dpo. My cervix is so low i barely need to feel for it, and its extremely soft. i have never felt it like this before...am hoping its a good sign!! already symptom spotting lol. 

what is expected CP during early pregnancy? i would expect it to be high...?

thanks in advance xx


----------



## josephine3

Anyone?? :(


----------



## Mrsctobe

All i know is it feels high, wet, soft and open when your ovulating
and low, hard, dry and closed when not.

does it feel like a roundish type ball? thats all i can describe what i think im feeling x


----------



## josephine3

yeah it does feel like a ball but its just so low.... very round and soft, almost like its engorged. thanks for the reply!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mrsctobe said:


> All i know is it feels high, wet, soft and open when your ovulating
> and low, hard, dry and closed when not.
> 
> does it feel like a roundish type ball? thats all i can describe what i think im feeling x

I just made a post asking what does it mean when your cervix is high, soft and wet lol. So it means you're ovulating?


----------



## Mrsctobe

trulybl3ssed said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> All i know is it feels high, wet, soft and open when your ovulating
> and low, hard, dry and closed when not.
> 
> does it feel like a roundish type ball? thats all i can describe what i think im feeling x
> 
> I just made a post asking what does it mean when your cervix is high, soft and wet lol. So it means you're ovulating?Click to expand...

apparently so what does open mean??

i have two kids but never felt the cervix just went for it lol x


----------



## Gemini85

From the research ive done, it can be high or low, but always soft during Ovulation, but that there is no way of spotting pregnancy from it, as it can do anything?! but soft means O. I get ovulation pain, EWCM, but mine stays pretty much hard. but i have a tipped uterus. so goodness knows! x


----------



## Mrsctobe

Laura Power said:


> From the research ive done, it can be high or low, but always soft during Ovulation, but that there is no way of spotting pregnancy from it, as it can do anything?! but soft means O. I get ovulation pain, EWCM, but mine stays pretty much hard. but i have a tipped uterus. so goodness knows! x

i wish i had cm thats what ive been worrying about lol


----------



## trulybl3ssed

I have a tipped uterus too lol. I actually don't check my cervix. I ask DH after we, ya know, and he tells me what it feels like all the time. And last night it was high, soft and wet. Supposedly when you're just about to get your period it's low and hard and when you're pregnant it can do anything! lol.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mrsctobe said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> All i know is it feels high, wet, soft and open when your ovulating
> and low, hard, dry and closed when not.
> 
> does it feel like a roundish type ball? thats all i can describe what i think im feeling x
> 
> I just made a post asking what does it mean when your cervix is high, soft and wet lol. So it means you're ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> apparently so what does open mean??
> 
> i have two kids but never felt the cervix just went for it lol xClick to expand...

Lol, open means you're ovulating I believe. Man, I used to have a site that I found on the internet that explained all the positions of the cervix. Some even had pictures! yea, weird lol.


----------



## Mrsctobe

Ive cheaked my cevix.....The ball like thing (which i think is my cervix) is high, its pretty difficult to reach its way up there. i have a thin, wet, wattery cm only when i cheak my cervix nothing in my knickers. and its not thick or stretchy. so does this mean? i should be ov around now x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Is it possible you already ovulated...say, a week ago?


----------



## Mrsctobe

trulybl3ssed said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> All i know is it feels high, wet, soft and open when your ovulating
> and low, hard, dry and closed when not.
> 
> does it feel like a roundish type ball? thats all i can describe what i think im feeling x
> 
> I just made a post asking what does it mean when your cervix is high, soft and wet lol. So it means you're ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> apparently so what does open mean??
> 
> i have two kids but never felt the cervix just went for it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, open means you're ovulating I believe. Man, I used to have a site that I found on the internet that explained all the positions of the cervix. Some even had pictures! yea, weird lol.Click to expand...

lol does open just feel like a little slit/dimple on it? confused.com


----------



## Mrsctobe

trulybl3ssed said:


> When were you due to ovulate?

between now and the next 3 days


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mrsctobe said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> All i know is it feels high, wet, soft and open when your ovulating
> and low, hard, dry and closed when not.
> 
> does it feel like a roundish type ball? thats all i can describe what i think im feeling x
> 
> I just made a post asking what does it mean when your cervix is high, soft and wet lol. So it means you're ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> apparently so what does open mean??
> 
> i have two kids but never felt the cervix just went for it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, open means you're ovulating I believe. Man, I used to have a site that I found on the internet that explained all the positions of the cervix. Some even had pictures! yea, weird lol.Click to expand...
> 
> lol does open just feel like a little slit/dimple on it? confused.comClick to expand...

Lol @ confused.com...lol...

I believe so. I'm going to see if I can find that site! lol


----------



## Gemini85

Mrsctobe said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> From the research ive done, it can be high or low, but always soft during Ovulation, but that there is no way of spotting pregnancy from it, as it can do anything?! but soft means O. I get ovulation pain, EWCM, but mine stays pretty much hard. but i have a tipped uterus. so goodness knows! x
> 
> i wish i had cm thats what ive been worrying about lolClick to expand...

Have a search for PreSeed on here, Ive got some to try, figured it wouldnt hurt to boost the amount i do have! seems to be a fair few BFPs from it! No EWCM is a common side effect of Clomid, and it acts as a replacement for EWCM in that they can swim in it pretty much as effectively as your own! :happydance:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mrsctobe said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> When were you due to ovulate?
> 
> between now and the next 3 daysClick to expand...

Ok then you're getting ready to ovulate. This is gross but, on that site I mentioned before, they showed a picture of a woman's cervix and it was high, soft and opened and you could actually SEE the EWCM in there. OMG, it was nasty lol.

When you're pregnant your cervix SHOULD be high and closed.


----------



## Gemini85

trulybl3ssed said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> All i know is it feels high, wet, soft and open when your ovulating
> and low, hard, dry and closed when not.
> 
> does it feel like a roundish type ball? thats all i can describe what i think im feeling x
> 
> I just made a post asking what does it mean when your cervix is high, soft and wet lol. So it means you're ovulating?Click to expand...
> 
> apparently so what does open mean??
> 
> i have two kids but never felt the cervix just went for it lol xClick to expand...
> 
> Lol, open means you're ovulating I believe. Man, I used to have a site that I found on the internet that explained all the positions of the cervix. Some even had pictures! yea, weird lol.Click to expand...

I have seen this site, run a google search on "my beautiful cervix" wouldnt recommend a dinner viewing however....:pizza:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Yes, that's the site! My Beautiful Cervix, and no........no eating. lol


----------



## Mrsctobe

Laura Power said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> From the research ive done, it can be high or low, but always soft during Ovulation, but that there is no way of spotting pregnancy from it, as it can do anything?! but soft means O. I get ovulation pain, EWCM, but mine stays pretty much hard. but i have a tipped uterus. so goodness knows! x
> 
> i wish i had cm thats what ive been worrying about lolClick to expand...
> 
> Have a search for PreSeed on here, Ive got some to try, figured it wouldnt hurt to boost the amount i do have! seems to be a fair few BFPs from it! No EWCM is a common side effect of Clomid, and it acts as a replacement for EWCM in that they can swim in it pretty much as effectively as your own! :happydance:Click to expand...

Im not on clomid


----------



## Mrsctobe

trulybl3ssed said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> When were you due to ovulate?
> 
> between now and the next 3 daysClick to expand...
> 
> Ok then you're getting ready to ovulate. This is gross but, on that site I mentioned before, they showed a picture of a woman's cervix and it was high, soft and opened and you could actually SEE the EWCM in there. OMG, it was nasty lol.
> 
> When you're pregnant your cervix SHOULD be high and closed.Click to expand...

sounds yukky lol


----------



## Gemini85

Mrsctobe said:


> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laura Power said:
> 
> 
> From the research ive done, it can be high or low, but always soft during Ovulation, but that there is no way of spotting pregnancy from it, as it can do anything?! but soft means O. I get ovulation pain, EWCM, but mine stays pretty much hard. but i have a tipped uterus. so goodness knows! x
> 
> i wish i had cm thats what ive been worrying about lolClick to expand...
> 
> Have a search for PreSeed on here, Ive got some to try, figured it wouldnt hurt to boost the amount i do have! seems to be a fair few BFPs from it! No EWCM is a common side effect of Clomid, and it acts as a replacement for EWCM in that they can swim in it pretty much as effectively as your own! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Im not on clomidClick to expand...

You dont have to be, just an example of a group that suffer with that problem. Ive also seen that Evening primrose oil will help your natural production of EWCM. but im giving preeseed a shot first as my EWCM tends to get much less just before ovulation. x


----------



## Mrsctobe

See it says when your ovulating or approching (ie most fetile time) your cervix should be high and difficult to reach cheak, cm should be wet, thin and clear cheak, and should be stretchy not cheak is this a deal breaker??

how long does the epo and grapefruit juice take to work?


----------



## Mrsctobe

what other signs do we get around ov??


----------



## Gemini85

i get a pulling on on side of my abdomen (not everyone gets this), EWCM, my cervix drops lower (tipped uterus though) i get a positive OPK, and from then until my period arrives i get serious breast pain and slight nausea. everyone is different though! not sure how long the EPO takes to kick in, time is of the essence for me as DH is only here 4 months of the year, so going for the preeseed.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mrsctobe said:


> See it says when your ovulating or approching (ie most fetile time) your cervix should be high and difficult to reach cheak, cm should be wet, thin and clear cheak, and should be stretchy not cheak is this a deal breaker??
> 
> how long does the epo and grapefruit juice take to work?

You just described my cervix lol. I guess I'm ovulating! Woo hoo!!


----------



## Gemini85

FX for ya! x


----------



## Mrsctobe

trulybl3ssed said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> See it says when your ovulating or approching (ie most fetile time) your cervix should be high and difficult to reach cheak, cm should be wet, thin and clear cheak, and should be stretchy not cheak is this a deal breaker??
> 
> how long does the epo and grapefruit juice take to work?
> 
> You just described my cervix lol. I guess I'm ovulating! Woo hoo!!Click to expand...

do you get it stretchy and in your knickers?
no sore boobs or anything yet x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mrsctobe said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> See it says when your ovulating or approching (ie most fetile time) your cervix should be high and difficult to reach cheak, cm should be wet, thin and clear cheak, and should be stretchy not cheak is this a deal breaker??
> 
> how long does the epo and grapefruit juice take to work?
> 
> You just described my cervix lol. I guess I'm ovulating! Woo hoo!!Click to expand...
> 
> do you get it stretchy and in your knickers?
> no sore boobs or anything yet xClick to expand...

Yes and sometimes it's white and sometimes it's just clear and stretchy. I get it alot when I wipe.


----------



## Gemini85

grim, but i have to go digging for mine.... should go back to a whiteish paste type consistency after youve ovulated.


----------



## Mrsctobe

trulybl3ssed said:


> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> See it says when your ovulating or approching (ie most fetile time) your cervix should be high and difficult to reach cheak, cm should be wet, thin and clear cheak, and should be stretchy not cheak is this a deal breaker??
> 
> how long does the epo and grapefruit juice take to work?
> 
> You just described my cervix lol. I guess I'm ovulating! Woo hoo!!Click to expand...
> 
> do you get it stretchy and in your knickers?
> no sore boobs or anything yet xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes and sometimes it's white and sometimes it's just clear and stretchy. I get it alot when I wipe.Click to expand...

see i dont get that. im convinced im not ovulating at all :nope:


----------



## Mrsctobe

Laura Power said:


> grim, but i have to go digging for mine.... should go back to a whiteish paste type consistency after youve ovulated.

me too and it aint strechy or thick and white :s


----------



## Gemini85

doesnt mean that you arent, could just be that you get very little, i find the clearblue digital ovualtion kit is good. about £20, but worth it, at least then if you know you arent you can go to the Docs and get further advice. 
Have you recently come off of birth control? that makes a difference, i came off the depo provera injection, and it took me 2 years to ovulate! thankfully im regular as clockwork now!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Mrsctobe said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mrsctobe said:
> 
> 
> See it says when your ovulating or approching (ie most fetile time) your cervix should be high and difficult to reach cheak, cm should be wet, thin and clear cheak, and should be stretchy not cheak is this a deal breaker??
> 
> how long does the epo and grapefruit juice take to work?
> 
> You just described my cervix lol. I guess I'm ovulating! Woo hoo!!Click to expand...
> 
> do you get it stretchy and in your knickers?
> no sore boobs or anything yet xClick to expand...
> 
> Yes and sometimes it's white and sometimes it's just clear and stretchy. I get it alot when I wipe.Click to expand...
> 
> see i dont get that. im convinced im not ovulating at all :nope:Click to expand...

Not everyone gets that type of stuff but it doesn't mean they aren't ovulating. You can get pregnant with even just a tiny bit of EWCM.


Here's a site:

https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/how-to-check-your-cervix-for-signs-of-ovulation.html


----------



## Gemini85

if its the ovualtion mucus, its generally clear, or very close to. REALLY gross, but it reminds me a litle bit of snot, but clear! haha! sorry! TMI!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Laura Power said:


> doesnt mean that you arent, could just be that you get very little, i find the clearblue digital ovualtion kit is good. about £20, but worth it, at least then if you know you arent you can go to the Docs and get further advice.
> Have you recently come off of birth control? that makes a difference, i came off the depo provera injection, and it took me 2 years to ovulate! thankfully im regular as clockwork now!

nope not came off birth control. myperiod is regular but ovulation whats that feel so depressed lol


----------



## Mrsctobe

Laura Power said:


> if its the ovualtion mucus, its generally clear, or very close to. REALLY gross, but it reminds me a litle bit of snot, but clear! haha! sorry! TMI!

but stretchy?


----------



## Milty

I hear if you don't get a lot of ewcm then your more likely to have a girl.

I get tons and tons of it and I have 1 boy.

Just thought I would toss that in there!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Milty said:


> I hear if you don't get a lot of ewcm then your more likely to have a girl.
> 
> I get tons and tons of it and I have 1 boy.
> 
> Just thought I would toss that in there!

oh .... i thought it was all to do with the sperm :wacko:
i have 2 girls already but i had a little more cm before i think never had loads of it x


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I wouldn't pay too much attention to your cervix, unless you check it everyday at the same time and recorded your findings so that you could refer back to it.

I check mine constantly.. After AF has finished my Cervix is very low firm and closed and dry!.... Then when i get into my fertile period (4 days before Ovulation day) i get really watery white coloured CM, my cervix is neither low or high, its slightly softer and slightly open... Then ovulation day, my cervix is really high up, very spongey and open, and the CM has changed to clear Eggwhite consistency and stretchy!!!. Then after ovulation, my cervix remains high, firm, closed and creamy-sticky CM.... Then as my AF is due again, it starts to come down low firm and open.

I hope this helps. x


----------



## trulybl3ssed

:( This makes me worried. I read if you ovulate right before your period begins it could end in a miscarriage because 5 days isn't enough time for a baby to implant.


----------



## Mrsctobe

mine just seems total diff what is wrong with me. mine dont seem that diff at diff times of the month. just pretty much the same through the month and ive been cheaking for a mont now. may as well save myself the both of even trying no stretchy white or anything what everyone else has :-(


----------



## Milty

Eh don't worry to much about not having it. Lots of people get pg without having it. 

My friend didn't even know what cm was when I was asking her questions. She has 3 girls and has never had cm.

but it couldn't hear to drink the grapefruit juice and other things.


----------



## Milty

Oh I might add I have tons and tons of it with regular periods and it took me 4 years to get pg with my son!


----------



## Mrsctobe

Milty said:


> Eh don't worry to much about not having it. Lots of people get pg without having it.
> 
> My friend didn't even know what cm was when I was asking her questions. She has 3 girls and has never had cm.
> 
> but it couldn't hear to drink the grapefruit juice and other things.

thanks i'll try that :-(


----------



## Milty

trulybl3ssed said:


> :( This makes me worried. I read if you ovulate right before your period begins it could end in a miscarriage because 5 days isn't enough time for a baby to implant.

It could mean your period will be later than you expected. Lutul phases don't usually change so if you O later then you most likely will start later.


----------



## trulybl3ssed

Milty said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> :( This makes me worried. I read if you ovulate right before your period begins it could end in a miscarriage because 5 days isn't enough time for a baby to implant.
> 
> It could mean your period will be later than you expected. Lutul phases don't usually change so if you O later then you most likely will start later.Click to expand...

Thanks!!


----------



## josephine3

oh my gosh suddenly so much conversation!! soooo.... can anyone answer my original question???!! lol. why is mine so low and soft after ovulation.....? everyone else seems to associate low with firm?


----------



## trulybl3ssed

josephine3 said:


> oh my gosh suddenly so much conversation!! soooo.... can anyone answer my original question???!! lol. why is mine so low and soft after ovulation.....? everyone else seems to associate low with firm?

Ooops sorry!! lol...does it stay low and soft after ovulation all the way until your period comes?


----------



## Dayce

There is so much conflicting evidence on the Internet it's ridiculous! I think the only well to tell is if you chart and look for patterns!!! I am two days late and my cervix is high and soft and cm is plentiful but milky. Hope this helps!! &#57431;


----------



## josephine3

trulybl3ssed said:


> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh suddenly so much conversation!! soooo.... can anyone answer my original question???!! lol. why is mine so low and soft after ovulation.....? everyone else seems to associate low with firm?
> 
> Ooops sorry!! lol...does it stay low and soft after ovulation all the way until your period comes?Click to expand...

hehe thats ok. no, it normally goes quite high till af. its the fact that its so engorged as well. it feels uber large compared to usual


----------



## ChristinaG

mine is too right now! I want to know what that means!

some sites i've seen say you cannot go by CP to check if you're pregs


----------



## trulybl3ssed

josephine3 said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> josephine3 said:
> 
> 
> oh my gosh suddenly so much conversation!! soooo.... can anyone answer my original question???!! lol. why is mine so low and soft after ovulation.....? everyone else seems to associate low with firm?
> 
> Ooops sorry!! lol...does it stay low and soft after ovulation all the way until your period comes?Click to expand...
> 
> hehe thats ok. no, it normally goes quite high till af. its the fact that its so engorged as well. it feels uber large compared to usualClick to expand...

Hm, that could be a good sign actually.


----------



## ChristinaG

trulybl3ssed said:


> hehe thats ok. no, it normally goes quite high till af. its the fact that its so engorged as well. it feels uber large compared to usual

Hm, that could be a good sign actually.[/QUOTE]

is that a fact? Im going through the same thing right now....it feels humungous right now!! :haha:


----------



## trulybl3ssed

ChristinaG said:


> trulybl3ssed said:
> 
> 
> hehe thats ok. no, it normally goes quite high till af. its the fact that its so engorged as well. it feels uber large compared to usual
> 
> Hm, that could be a good sign actually.Click to expand...

is that a fact? Im going through the same thing right now....it feels humungous right now!! :haha:[/QUOTE]

I'll look it up and send you the link. 

Cervix?? how does it feel?
What is cervix suppose to be like in early pregnancy?? And i know it sounds funny but is it that plum like lump inside you?? Mine feels totally different,how is it meant to be?

Best Answer - Chosen by Voters

During ovulation the cervix is SHOW (soft, high,open and wet). Around the time of menstration the cervix is low and hard. I've heard OB/GYNs making this analogy when referring to a pregnant vs. non-pregnant cervix: A non-pregnant cervix feels like a hard, unripe piece of fruit, while a pregnant cervix is more like an almost over-ripe plum. *It becomes very tender and engorged with blood, especially early on in pregnancy.In the early stages of pregnancy you may notice that your cervix will rise a bit and become softer, but the timing of this happening will vary from woman to woman.* You may see the change in your cervix shortly before your period is due or you may not feel this for several weeks.As the pregnancy progresses you will probably have an increase in vaginal discharge, but the cervical mucous is fairly minimal during pregnancy. 

Some women may notice a change in their cervix in very early pregnancy but cervical position is not a good sign of pregnancy. That is because the cervix changes not only from woman to woman but from day to day and could even be different in the same woman at different times of the day. 

I would recommend to check your cervix right after your period ends and check it every day, at the same time, in the same postion. That way you know how your cervix is suppose to feel at what point during your cycle and if it doesn't feel that it's suppose to you could use that to help you determine pregnancy. For a woman that doesn't check her cervix regularly I would say it's next to impossible to determine if she's pregnant or not by checking it
Source(s):
medhelp.com


Additional Details
By the way im 4 weeks pregnant! 

There ya go!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

josephine3 said:


> oh my gosh suddenly so much conversation!! soooo.... can anyone answer my original question???!! lol. why is mine so low and soft after ovulation.....? everyone else seems to associate low with firm?

Are you 100% certain you ovulated??? Do you chart your temps so you know when you did...

If not then you may not of actually OV'd

Also if you had a poo, just before checking your cervix, this can actually push your cervix lower. x


----------



## josephine3

trulybl3ssed thank you for that info! it sounds promising from that, it is vvery engorged and it has gone up a bit but still fairly low...

Babee_bugs i did not know that about the having a poo!! lol i think i may have but have checked since with similar results..ooh am excited now... hehe musnt get my hopes up over such a small thing!!

Plus, you are quite right i dont know if i ovulated at all, if i didnt would this keep my cervix low and soft?


----------



## trulybl3ssed

josephine3 said:


> trulybl3ssed thank you for that info! it sounds promising from that, it is vvery engorged and it has gone up a bit but still fairly low...
> 
> Babee_bugs i did not know that about the having a poo!! lol i think i may have but have checked since with similar results..ooh am excited now... hehe musnt get my hopes up over such a small thing!!
> 
> Plus, you are quite right i dont know if i ovulated at all, if i didnt would this keep my cervix low and soft?

Sometimes it stays low until later on in the pregnancy. It moves up whenever!! :) You're welcome!


----------



## Gemini85

does anyone know how long before Ovulation you start getting EWCM? im due to ovulate on friday, but im panicing it will be sooner now as EWCM has started and my partner doesnt land back in the country until Thursday!


----------



## trulybl3ssed

We have 4 fertile days and 1 ovulation day. During the 4 days you'll get CM but on the 4th day is when you'll get EWCM. When you see it not breaking when you stretch it. On all your fertile days you should be BDing because the sperm live up to 7 days in a good environment. They'll be hanging around for the egg to come so they can hopefully fertilize it. So having intercourse on all 5 days is a good thing. It sounds like it could be happening now.


----------



## lushgirl84

I had EWCM on Tues/wed, I only started getting positive opks yesterday, so this is my 2nd day :)


----------



## mum2beagain

hi ladies i am 4weeks today and my cx stayed went hi around ov then low and stayed there apart from 1 day where it was super high which was 7dpo then low its now low but firm and off to one side like almost blended in to the wall if that makes sence good luck all


----------



## Mrsctobe

Well I got some EWCM yay lol. But i have to get DF to cheak for it as my fingers are too short lol and i dont get much/sometimes any in my knickers.

Yesterday it was wet and thin and cevix felt further up. took opk and it was negitive.
Today it was a little thicker (but still quite thin), ew/a little white tinged and scretchy.
cervix was a little lower that yesterday but felt more softer & a little open (like a little hole) BUT opk was Negitive why is this??

does the ewcm come before the day you ovulate?? confused bout the opk

gona keep cheaking it everyday for next few days.


----------



## josephine3

"As the pregnancy progresses you will probably have an increase in vaginal discharge, but the cervical mucous is fairly minimal during pregnancy."

This quote is confusing me as surely vaginal discharge and cervical mucus are the same thing...??? 

well I'm 7dpo now its still low and very large, soft and closed... fx'd..


----------



## josephine3

Hmm... would it be closed during pregnancy? i cant even find the hole at all!!! its all too big and puffy!


----------

